# C# Programm an die Taskleiste anheften



## Tech-Essen (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
wie kann ich mein Programm an die Taskleiste anheften?

Der Code von hier funktioniert bei mir nicht:
System.InvalidCastException: "Das COM-Objekt des Typs "Shell32.ShellClass" kann nicht in den Schnittstellentyp "Shell32.IShellDispatch6" umgewandelt werden. Dieser Vorgang konnte nicht durchgeführt werden, da der QueryInterface-Aufruf an die COM-Komponente für die Schnittstelle mit der IID "{286E6F1B-7113-4355-9562-96B7E9D64C54}" aufgrund des folgenden Fehlers nicht durchgeführt werden konnte: Schnittstelle nicht unterstützt (Ausnahme von HRESULT: 0x80004002 (E_NOINTERFACE))."

Grüße Tech-Essen!


----------



## Spyke (24. Mai 2018)

Eventuell hilft das:

https://stackoverflow.com/questions...ce=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6872103/pin-lnk-file-to-windows-7-taskbar-using-c-sharp


----------



## Tech-Essen (24. Mai 2018)

Das habe ich auch schon getestet, bei mir passiert dann einfach nichts!


----------

